# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] SalfauroS's Signature Shop

## wow4Supplier

I made signatures for a few you guys,and since you liked them,I decided I'll make signatures for everyone who would like me to make one.
So,Welcome to :

For requests,use this template (Template copied from reflection)


```
Render/Stock: (Planetrenders.net/google.com)
Colours: Self-explanatory.
Main Text: Usually your name. 
Sub Text: Clever quote or text. Optional.
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that.
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No)
Border: Film/Regular (Film = two horizontal lines, regular = black 1px stroke
```

You may request as many signatures as you want,but try to keep it racional.
I *don't* animate signatures.
Please just post here,no need for sending PMs.  :Smile: 
From now on,sorry,but I don't do signatures for leechers (Below 5 rep).

----------


## Efidol

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Neocron
Colours: Be creative, what you think works best I dont wanna set walls for it.
Main Text: Efidol
Sub Text: 60 Day Game Cards - Power Leveling - Account Sales!
Avatar: Yes
Border: Film

----------


## edris

Nice signatures. Sort of pissing around in your thread, but if you have time, could you maybe add me to MSN or PM me or something and give me some tips? Would really appreciate it!

----------


## wow4Supplier

Efidol:
Avatar:


Signature:

Hope you like it.

----------


## nothinglol

Render/Stock: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...als_breach.jpg I honestly can't find a good picture of a narwhal. If you can, then use it.
Colours: Green/blue/white?
Main Text: Narwhals
Sub Text: The Unicorn of the Sea.
Miscellaneous: Make it cool. These are narwhals that we're dealing with.
Avatar: No avatar.
Border: Whatever looks best.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Nothinglol,Narwhal sig completed.

 :Smile: 

[Edit]:
Changed the text,as requested.

----------


## Jericho

Render/Stock: Up to you, something sick.
Colours: Up to you.
Main Text: Jericho
Sub Text: MMOwned
Miscellaneous: Everything is entirely up to you man.
Avatar: Yes, please.
Border: Up to you.

----------


## sparrows

Render/Stock: http://www.dogalgazprojesi.com/uploa...1C2_tiesto.jpg
Colours: Up to you.
Main Text: none
Sub Text: none
Miscellaneous: could you see if you can remove the text from the bottom or spruce it up, its your call
Avatar: nope
Border: Up to you.

I dont really want a sig i was hope for a desktop backgroup if possible, size 1280*1024
if not ill still take a kick ass sig  :Smile: .

Many thanks in advance

----------


## wow4Supplier

Well here guys,Jericho & sparrows.
Finished you requests.

Jericho:

Avatar:


Signature:



Sparrows
And because the wallpaper is to big,I will just post a link.
http://i541.photobucket.com/albums/g...sWallPapEr.jpg


Well guys,tell me what you think  :Smile:

----------


## sparrows

wow that is awesome  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  thanks very very much!

----------


## wow4Supplier

No problem  :Smile: 
Oh,and that's my new desktop background also :P

----------


## Jericho

Thanks alot Salfauros, it looks great.

----------


## wow4Supplier

No problem dude  :Smile: 
YOu could do [center] [/center*] (remove the *) to make it in the middle  :Smile: 
Glad you like it  :Smile:

----------


## wow4Supplier

If anyone needs any GFX advice,just add me on MSN,I am ready to help.
[email protected]

----------


## Schiffer4

Render/Stock: http://www.noooz.com/v%20for%20vendetta.jpg
Colours: I don't know, a cool lookin' fitting red would be cool. But whatever your eye finds to suit it best.
Main Text: A fancy lookin' V? or Schiffer, either one. 
Sub Text: November the Fifth
Miscellaneous: Can you get rid of the head towards the bottom?
Avatar: Sure, why not. Just his mask though.
Border: Regular

Thanks  :Smile:  I'd take a 1280x728 wallpaper too, but I don't want to ask for too much, so if you're in the mood whenever, I'll take one :P

----------


## wow4Supplier

I have history to study,so I will do it in ~24 hours :P

----------


## Schiffer4

Awesome  :Smile:  Thanks. I just had my AP World History Exam today, so that's all over with for me.

----------


## edris

Render/Stock:Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Draenei Paladin
Colours: Whatever you think goes best with the render I selected. Your choice.
Main Text: Razuvius 
Sub Text: <Brew Crew> of Stormscale
Avatar: Yes, please.
Border: Regular

The size of the sig doesnt really matter. Whatever the standard size is (I forget) will be fine.

----------


## {CoReY}

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/kelmas1
Colours: What ever you seem would be best
Main Text: CoReY
Sub Text: Farming, Gearing, Owning since 2007
Miscellaneous: none
Avatar: Yes please
Border: Film

----------


## wow4Supplier

Uff...I gotta go to school now,then when I return I have chores...hmm...I'll do em later,tonight... :Smile:

----------


## Zoidberg

Made the same request in Reflections thread, but since it got closed, I'll request a new one here  :Wink: 

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Other Cartoon Renders/Futurama - Zoidberg
Colours: Futuram'ish (If I'm confusing you, just decide yourself  :Wink: )
Main Text: Zoidberg
Avatar: Yes
Border: You decide

----------


## wow4Supplier

Spend half of the night making sigs for u guys xD
Hopy U like them  :Smile: 

Schiffer:







Edris:







Omgowned:







Zoidberg:






Well there they are.
Now I can sleep again...
Peace  :Smile:

----------


## edris

:O I love it! +Rep

----------


## Zoidberg

Thanks for the sig <3

----------


## wow4Supplier

Thanks for the feedback and rep  :Smile: 
Glad u like it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Reflection

Good job on your service, SalfauroS, keep it up mate.

----------


## Trle94

Render/Stock: i734.photobucket.com/albums/ww350/onlykl/Anime.png
Colours: like storm  :Smile:  blue or something
Main Text: Trle94 
Sub Text: The New Guy
Miscellaneous: /
Avatar: Yes

----------


## wow4Supplier

Thanks Reflection  :Smile: 
I know I'm not even close to you,but I try my best  :Smile:

----------


## Praesto

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/graphi...ar-banner.html


My request  :Wink:

----------


## Trle94

SalfauroS will you make me sig?

----------


## Zore

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-31145
Colours: Be creative, use your awesome skills  :Big Grin: 
Main Text: XxZoreZxX
Sub Text: MMOwned
Miscellaneous: Everything is up to you.
Avatar: No
Border: Regular

Thank you :Big Grin:  I really wanted a good signature.

----------


## Skadi

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-22254
Colours: colors matching with the render, whatever you think will make it look badass
Main Text: Skadi
Sub Text: The Ruthless
Avatar: Yes
Border: Regular

Please and thankyou  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gash

i think p1raten has too much jobs to finish :P so im asking you for help!

Render: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-18258
Colour: blue (glowing or shiny if possible)
main text: Gash
subtext: nerf kkthx?
miscellaneous: make it perfect pleaaaaase  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :P
avatar: yes, if possible  :Smile:

----------


## DuDeY 016

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/SoNiC i just want shadow  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Colours: Red Orange Yellow font colour: magenta
Main Text: D u D e Y
Sub Text: ReVenGe!
Miscellaneous: - 
Avatar: Yes please 
Border: Umm just make it look good  :Wink:

----------


## wow4Supplier

Sorry,I have lots of RL things to do.Probably will do these things tommorow  :Smile:

----------


## P1raten

Cmon salfauros! You can do it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skadi

Take you time haha. 
After all, it is free  :Smile:

----------


## Zore

Yea, take your time, I want a good one... So you can take as long an you 
want friend  :Big Grin:

----------


## wow4Supplier

Guys,
service stopped for a little while
I'm in the hospital.I'm writing this from a laptop & wireless from there.
I haz internal bleeding.  :Frown: 

See you when I get home.

----------


## Reflection

Keep healthy SalfauroS, I'll wait for you  :Smile:

----------


## Praesto

They let you use wireless internet in the hospital? LieZ MAKE ME SIG NAO. :] <3 hope you still get on msn to talk

----------


## wow4Supplier

Back from hospital finally,and working on your signatures  :Smile:

----------


## wow4Supplier

Well thanks for waiting for me Reflection xD and all the others...

I am back from hospital,and the first day I am here,I finished requests (Except Praestos,which I somehow missed,and don't have time ATM to finish,Nothing Personal Praesto xD )

Here are the signatures and avatars:

XxZoreZxX

Signature:



--- --- ---

Skadi

Signature:




Avatar:



--- --- ---

Gash

Signature:




Avatar:



--- --- ---

DuDeY

Signature:




Avatar:



--- --- ---

Well I hope you like them.Send feedback.
Cheers  :Smile:

----------


## kinkey

Render/Stock: http://legacyofthedragons.com/e107_f.../gabrielle.jpg
Colours: Be creative,Im sure i´ll like it, with your ownage skills
Main Text: Zotro
Sub Text: Something, cool...Holy ish something  :Smile: 
Miscellaneous: Up to you, use you imagenation, there are no limits  :Big Grin: 
Avatar: Ya
Border: Regula

----------


## Rocker

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Vehicle/Aircraft Renders/2010 Chevy Camaro
Colours: Red outside
Main Text: Rocker, prefferably on the hood of the car
Sub Text: Nothing
Miscellaneous: get rid of the render by thing please =D
Avatar: Yes, preferably my name, or the car minimized
Border: Film
Thanks, +rep after its done

----------


## Skadi

Zomg epic zomg +rep zomg

----------


## Thunderofnl

Render/Stock: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/3383/screenshot2h.png
Colours: I don't know, just a good colour that is fitting my render...
Main Text: Tunderofnl
Sub Text: Whoever I am, I am one tough Uber l33T h4x n00b.
Miscellaneous: Can you add a Purple looking glow to the hands like if the gnome is casting Shadowbolt? and one sig without that Sub text to post on add on forum's that aren't related to hacking  :Smile: 
Avatar: Sure  :Big Grin: 
Border: Regular
Thanks for doing this for people  :Smile: 
+cookies for you  :Wink:

----------


## wow4Supplier

Goin to some party now,so when I get home,I'll work on your sigs  :Smile:

----------


## Zore

Epic man, +Rep for a friend  :Smile:

----------


## Xel

Salf, here are some suggestions for you:
Don't use the "Overlay" or any other blending mode on the text, makes it pretty hard to read. Also try to avoid very thin fonts and maybe use a little bigger fonts.

I know they're all about using fonts, but you know... people want their name to be visible.

Also you could use a littlebit more sharpen tool, but ell its your own style so thats not so important at all.

Don't take this to seriously, I'm not too great sig-maker myself.. You've done a great job on these sigs, keep it going man!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wow4Supplier

I'm a bigger fan of the so called "smudgeinator" (Smudge tool xD)
And where did you get the idea I use overlay? I don't xD

----------


## Rocker

So how much longer do you think? =D Just asking, love your sigs

----------


## DuDeY 016

Thanks for this  :Wink:

----------


## salsworn

Render/Stock: A satanic picture, kind of darkish, your choosing
Text: Salsworn, The Tempter
subtext: Don't under estimate my greatness...
Color: The text can be any color, as long as it looks good.
Misc: I'm willing to pay 2 rep points.
Avatar: Yes please

----------


## Apple Durp

Render/Stock: A green apple
Colours: Whatever you decide is best :P
Main Text: Apple Durp
Sub Text: None
Avatar: Sure!
Border: Regular
+Rep of course  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hunterplay

Render/Stock: This one
Colours: Any readable red blue or green
Main Text: Sooki/Hunterplay (Can you do one with Sooki and one with Hunterplay on.I want same render,text etc.)
Sub Text: Play your class owner
Miscellaneous:If you click it.I want it to send you to playyourclass.com.Only if possible
Avatar: No
Border:Regular

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/KillZone 2 Helghast
Colours: Somthing that goes well with it
Main Text: Augmentation
Sub Text: 
Miscellaneous: Make it look cool. Fire behind it or somthing
Avatar: Yes, I need it to fit for MSN and Steam
Border: Meaning?

----------


## Ciris

Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/dis...php?pos=-20272
Colours: Whatever you decide looks best.
Miscellaneous: Don't put any text on it. thanks in advance. +Rep on completetion
Avatar: No
Border:Regular

----------


## RyeRye

Render/Stock: (Planetrenders.net/google.com): Anything WoW Related, Colorful, cool looking
Colours: Self-explanatory.: Colorful!
Main Text: Usually your name. : RyeRye
Sub Text: Clever quote or text. Optional.: I Twink I Can
Miscellaneous: Whatever you may need besides that. Nothing
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No) Yeah, please have a Border on it, saying my name, Like my current avattar.
Border: Film/Regular (Film = two horizontal lines, regular = black 1px stroke idk

----------


## Hunterplay

Salf is our hero.Can't wait for my sig

----------


## wow4Supplier

For this many sigs (About 10) I'll need ~4 hrs.
Maybe I'll have that much time later today :P

----------


## Hunterplay

/cry /cry wahhhh :P

----------


## Thunderofnl

Cry cry! (filler!)

----------


## Hunterplay

lol fillerz

----------


## Hunterplay

Come on Salf we need ur skillage :P

----------


## Da Hitman

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/from me
Colours: red and black hopefully
Main Text: Krighter
Sub Text: WoW Addict
Miscellaneous: nothing special if u come up with something use it ^^
Avatar: ye please 
Border: up to you

----------


## P1raten

lol 11 signatures  :Big Grin:  id be needing those rep :3

----------


## Reflection

Come on guys, stop crying and wait for him. He'll finish it eventually. He's doing it for free so stop complaining.

----------


## Hunterplay

He has lotsa sigs to do now :P

----------


## Thunderofnl

> He has lotsa sigs to do now :P


well I hope he will get them done soon  :Big Grin: 
He is awesome and his l33t Sig making is uber fast :P

----------


## wow4Supplier

Reflection,thank you very much.
I'll be starting on you signatures NOW (Right now,can you belive it ?!).
Hope I get some sleep tonight,because it will be late when I finish them xD

----------


## Hunterplay

Thanks salf.Ur our hero  :Big Grin:

----------


## wow4Supplier

Hunterplay,I did your first,I had the "inspiration"
I am doing the others now :P
Here's your 2:

----------


## Hunterplay

yay thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thunderofnl

> Reflection,thank you very much.
> I'll be starting on you signatures NOW (Right now,can you belive it ?!).
> Hope I get some sleep tonight,because it will be late when I finish them xD


Woot woot salf!!
This is the moment we all been waiting for!!
 :Wink:

----------


## kinkey

Take ya time dude,
Cant really wait tbh xD lol

----------


## wow4Supplier

Now here's Thunderofnl








It was f*cking hard to cut out a render from your photo xD

I will finish the rest tommorow,to tired to do it now...xD

----------


## Deadly Tomato

What about mine...

----------


## Mirror

Everything looks great, but you need to work on your text, although there aren't really any "good" fonts anymore, all have been either overused or underused to where people don't have a good "feeling" about them.

But very good service you got here SalfauroS good luck.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Thank you,Mirror

Deadly Tomato,I finshed your signature,but I don't know the size of the avatar you want,because you want it to fit for both steam and MSN.

Here's the sig:



What cha think?

----------


## Deadly Tomato

You spelled Augmentation wrong. Everything else is awesome. I'll just take the normal avatar then for MMOwned

----------


## wow4Supplier

LoL,But luckilt I have PSD,will re-do it now,w8 a sec...

----------


## wow4Supplier

Here is sig,fixed,and avatar :





Hope you likez it  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Could you have the font lighter + Font in my avatar?

----------


## wow4Supplier

I could when I get back from school :P
Goin to school soon...actually in 3...2...1...cya :P

----------


## Da Hitman

could you fix ours to :P

----------


## Thunderofnl

> Now here's Thunderofnl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha soz for that :P
Ty anyways looks good  :Big Grin: 
+rep again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deadly Tomato

You back from school yet? :P

I need you to make the avatar bigger if that is possible.

----------


## Hulpje16

Render/Stock: Dwarf Hunter
Colours: Something that looks like ice.
Main Text: Hulpje16
Subtext: Leecher, no more.
miscellaneous: It just has to be cool
Avatar: Yes
Border: Regular

----------


## Trle94

Render: Planet Renders // Renders: Click image to close this window
Text: Onlykl
Sub-Text: MvProductionz Owner
Colors: Black/Blue
Other Info: /

----------


## wow4Supplier

Guys I know how much you wait for your sig's,but I have broken my arm (On the first day of summer break,can you belive it? xD).
So I'm kinda unable to do sigs for about 2 weeks.
Sorry,but I promise I'll get them done once i heal.
xD
Peace gfx niggas  :Big Grin:

----------


## insignia96

Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Fractal Renders/BlueSea
Colours: Whatever looks best  :Big Grin: 
Main Text: Insignia96
Sub Text: Universal Background Music.
Miscellaneous: I want it to be shiny! I liek shinies!
Avatar: Y
Border: Regular!

Thanks!

PS: Hope your arm heals soon! Im not in a hurry XD!

----------


## Rocker

> Guys I know how much you wait for your sig's,but I have broken my arm (On the first day of summer break,can you belive it? xD).
> So I'm kinda unable to do sigs for about 2 weeks.
> Sorry,but I promise I'll get them done once i heal.
> xD
> Peace gfx niggas


Oh Noesss!!!!!! Well get well soon man, haha that does suck breaking your arm right as vacation starts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Illidan_000

*Size:* 400x150
*Text:*DJ Illy and under Wadio DJ, somewhere in a corner please add "WadioMedia.org" and also somewhere random add "Tune in!".
*Render:* 

```
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o65/xtrem3-design/Renders/Music%20related%20renders/stylus01.png?t=1245168128
```

 and also use the Wadio logo somewhere where it could fit well (if you want only) 

```
http://i425.photobucket.com/albums/pp331/Garf-/logo.png
```

Colors: You choose them, because you are the mastermind!  :Big Grin: 



Thanks in advantage.

----------


## Remahlól

lol illidan, you ..........., back again?

----------


## Illidan_000

> lol illidan, you ..........., back again?


Like in the old days buddy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## wow4Supplier

I just thought the same thing. Illidan back? xD
And I am happy to announce my arm has somewhat healed,and I can continue making signatures for MMOwners.  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheBluePanda

> I just thought the same thing. Illidan back? xD
> And I am happy to announce my arm has somewhat healed,and I can continue making signatures for MMOwners.


I'm happy it's healed! Therefore I will give you some work :P

I'd like some "Minimalistic" signature & avatar with my name "ViXan" (remember the big X) in it... 

Preferable dark colors like black/grey/blue

So no real advanced background needed, just something with my name in with a nice font & effect.

I hope you know what I mean ^^

----------


## Cal

Hey SalfauroS! I'm mainly after an avatar here. One that'll go with my current sig. Not make it a complete set, but just to go with it. The theme of the signature is Golden Sun.

Hopefully that info is enough! Thanks in advance.

----------


## wow4Supplier

Trle94 SiG:

----------


## Rocker

Ah dang only one =( I've waited and I can keep waiting haha =D

Also, incase you haven't started

*Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/World of Warcraft: Trading Card Game
*Colors: Self-explanatory. Black on the red
*Main Text: Your name or anything you want. Rocker
Sub Text: Anything you want. (below name) Artisan of the Arcane
Other Information: ... nope
Avatar: I can crop a piece of the signature if you'd like to. (Yes/No) Yes

new stuff for the sig

----------


## Henessy

Rocker - Give him a break. He has all these requests he has to get to.

*Render/Stock: Anything with Keith Urban
*Colors: Whatever makes it look cool
*Main Text: Quinton
Sub Text: Administrator
Other Information: nope : ) 
Avatar: No, but thanks for the option!

----------


## Rocker

> Rocker - Give him a break. He has all these requests he has to get to.


I was, lol Just if he hadn't started my earlier request, I wanted it to be that  :Wink:

----------

